# SCREW MEXICO



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I have only heard bad and worse things coming from going to mexico. This is just this weekends story...

My family had easter on saturday this year cause alot of us could not make it on sunday. I was bumed out cause a few friends were going to Rosarito and i couldnt go. well i have been up all night on playing phone tag with a friend since 2am cause he was lost from the other two. turns out around 1 i think two of my friends saw the cops jumping some guy on the beach and they turned around and acted like they didnt see anything. well the cops seen them and ran up and beat ones ass and knocked him out. the other fought his way out and ran not knowing where he was going. my friend henry was just with them and now couldnt find them he searched and searched. called me at 6am and was still looking. he was drunk but scared. when we were about 16 a guy at our school was beatin to death by the cops and im sure he was thinking of that cause i was. i told him to be careful and just go to the car. he went back and forth from the car, club, beach and jail. he couldnt find anyone. its 830am and i just got a call telling me some details but not much. turns out one of them is in jail but the jail lost him and couldnt find him now. i thought they were hiding him and he was dead or something. turns out hes just beat bad. the other was found around the car i think. all the phones are dead now and they are on the way home i hope.

i have heard about 25 storys of these came mexican cops beating people down, jacking $, getting people to pay them off and all kinds of sh*t. i cant belive this happens so much. i was kinda upset that i had to do other stuff this weekend and next weekend i have a wedding to go to so i couldnt go for spring break. i dont think ill ever go. i might but god damn its just to damn scary.

good luck to my friends and i hope they get home ok.

Happy easter


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

U.S. Woman Raped By Mexico Cops 2003

13 Mexican Cops Linked to Drug Killings

kid napped


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Mexico can eat a whole bowl of dicks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol...crooked to the fullest..one time i got pulled over and the cop(speeding) said he would let me go if i gave him coffee money.....


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

A few years back, my one of my dad's coworker's sister went on a trip to mexico. It was one of those guided tours and somehow shh got seperated from the rest of the tour. A few days later the family got a call from mexican authorities sayin that they have her body. they told the family that she was drunk and fell off a balcony, So her parents went to identify the body, the body had no sign of trauma, If you fall off a balcony and die i think your body would show some signs of trauma. Also she had so form of id with her, No passport, Drivers license, social security card nothing. The cops said that she didnt have anything on her, If she didnt have any ID on her how would they know who to contact about her death. Many people suspect that they were trying to steal her identy. Well anyways after the parents Id the body, the authorities said that they couldnt take the body. Well they got to bring the body home for a proper burial but they had to pay a lot of money to bring the body home. After knowing someone that this happened to, I didnt go ahead and go to mexico for a vacation.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i still dont know hy the US wants to keep the mexico citzens from entering the US, if i was president and i knew what ws happening then i would proboly help them get across


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mexico is a shithole. I live about 10 miles from the border. I wouldnt go south for those 10 miles for damn near anything. Why some people choose to go over there and visit is a great mystery to me.

They need to set up a wall along the entire land border thats about 20 feet high and electrified and has automated machine gun turrents on it and then forget that wasteland even exists.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

sweet lu thats a very nice idea and all, but as it is our unemployment rate is high as hell, what do you think would happen if we opened our borders to everyone??
they would take over most of our jobs, and those of us who can get jobs would have to work for a lower pay. otherwise the companies would just hire them

just my opinion dont flame me for it


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Mexico can eat a whole bowl of dicks.


 there is crime everywhere, I live 3 miles from Mexico, you do not have any idea what your talking about, but keep posting, maybe you'll get something right :rock:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

My bro got thrown into a mexican calaboose 10 or so years ago, but fortunately, a California Senator's son was in there also so the Senator got my bro out too. I guess you can say that was collateral bail out.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i knew a guy who was jumped in a club cause cholos were dumb and drunk. he was seen in the fight so was hit in the back of the head with a baton. died a few weeks later.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

sh*t on My grad trip in 1998 I went to cancun and had no problems at all. I got In three fights too and no Problems.... for me.... But I was Idiot back then, so i don't promote that kinda activity.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

guess ill be goin gto cancun! lol jk


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> Mexico can eat a whole bowl of dicks.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i say Bomb mexico and take out 90% of the population... then let the USA rule it..

sure there are some Good people down there... but who cares... Most of them are not.

let the flames begin.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

it wouldnt happen if all these american kids stopped going there to get drunk and sh*t or trying to find entertainment cheap and carrying loads of money into a poor country. what do you expect man? for them give you kisses and sh*t? c'mon..its like having money and going into the ghetto's, would you go? the whole damn country is a ghetto man


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

If you don't like Mexico stay the hell out


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> If you don't like Mexico stay the hell out


 aww look a mexican getting mad. take your ass back to mexico then.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

dont get me wrong i have mexican in me and my son and gf are more mexican than me but i hate when people get all VIVA MEXICO and all that sh*t. f*ck that go back!

and what the hell are all those f*ck la megra stickers about. f*ck border patrol huh. make us just like mexico huh? LOSEERRR!!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i've gone to mexico a couple of times but never around TJ or near the border, i've gone to Cancun and Puerto Nueva.... never had any problems and spring break was a blast.

out here in southern california i deal with enough of them.... i dont wanna go to a place to see even more of them!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> i hate when people get all VIVA MEXICO and all that sh*t. f*ck that go back!


I'm not here screamin VIVA MEXICO! I'm here screaming IF YOU HAD SO MUCH BAD sh*t HAPPEN TO YOU WHY DO YOU JACKASSES GO BACK!! Like someone said earlier its the same things as going to a bad neighborhood! If you continue to put yourself in the predicament EXPECT THE sh*t TO HAPPEN! So PLEASE take it like a man and quit acting like a *LIL PUTO*!!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

NNOoooowwwwwwwww! Don't get me wrong! I'm Mexican BUT I'm AMERICAN FIRST! I'm sorry that you have all had these corrupt people do these terrorable things to you. I in no way condone what they've done over there, But I do think its wrong to blame an race for a few corrupt A$$HOLES!


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

ya ive heard of these things happening b 4 2, my friend went and stayed at a resort and there was tons of smog from a elec plant of sum sort LOL well im glad i went to maui and wakiki....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i say Bomb mexico and take out 90% of the population... then let the USA rule it..


 i second that notion


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

no thats not the answer. and we could do what were doing in iraq but then we would have another war on our hands after a while. f*ck it just dont go i guess. we could party alot of other places. why would we go if its all that bad anyway. f*ck it. im staying away.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man a war with mexico would be crazy cause we would have alot of sh*t happening here in cali.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

either keep em out, which is very easy if we'd get our act together, or wipe em out and thereby get ahold of some excellent land


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't think we would ever attack them but i wish we would stop them from coming here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PsychoLes said:


> *LIL PUTO*!!


LOL!!! Sorry but thats just too funny...

Anyway, if you guys cant keep this thread civil I will be forced to lock it. We have many members on this board that are Mexican and have family residing in Mexico and it would be purely a disrespect to them to have you guys bash their country of origin.

Badforthesport--Im sorry to hear about your friends, I wish them a safe return home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

The only difference between the Mexican Police and the 'banditos' is one wears a uniform.

It's a poor, third-world country at our border. If Americans continue wandering down there like it's Disney World, their going to prey upon them like migratory antelope crossing a crocadile infested river.

I say, Seal The Border! Both Ways!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

When i went to cancun there were no police officers... i saw Federalis!!

Soldiers basically on every stop point... i always thought that there Soldiers were keepers of the law... guess i was wrong.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, soldiers with assault rifles driving around in APCs and hummers are what I've seen around there more than police officers


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well most of the people that get mistreated down there are getting the same treatment minorities are getting in this country(not as much in present day)..feels like sh*t huh? i cant say its exactly the same situation but its along those lines. but i do agree on separating and securing the border more...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry if I offended anyone, I have no beef with mexico or mexicans.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> mexico is a shithole. I live about 10 miles from the border. I wouldnt go south for those 10 miles for damn near anything. Why some people choose to go over there and visit is a great mystery to me.
> 
> They need to set up a wall along the entire land border thats about 20 feet high and electrified and has automated machine gun turrents on it and then forget that wasteland even exists.
























Only in the border. You don't really know Mexico!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i say Bomb mexico and take out 90% of the population... then let the USA rule it..
> 
> sure there are some Good people down there... but who cares... Most of them are not.
> 
> let the flames begin.


:laugh: There is crime in every country, not only in Mexico.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PsychoLes said:
> 
> 
> > *LIL PUTO*!!
> ...


 I agree!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

why dosnt the US just go into Iraq and Mexico and take over and place our own police, troops and stuff there and that way the US would be a hell of a lot bigger and also better

it might be a little 17th century but it would work ok i think


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> why dosnt the US just go into Iraq and Mexico and take over and place our own police, troops and stuff there and that way the US would be a hell of a lot bigger and also better
> 
> it might be a little 17th century but it would work ok i think


 hey might as well since we have all the troops and weapons ready in iraq!!


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> mexico is a shithole. I live about 10 miles from the border. I wouldnt go south for those 10 miles for damn near anything. Why some people choose to go over there and visit is a great mystery to me.
> 
> They need to set up a wall along the entire land border thats about 20 feet high and electrified and has automated machine gun turrents on it and then forget that wasteland even exists.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i say Bomb mexico and take out 90% of the population... then let the USA rule it..
> ...


 i'll third it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tough subject but i do wish they would tightin the boardor patrol and imagation

laws and i dont believe there taken to many of our jobs just the ones teens are to

lazy to go out and work for and field fruit pickin work someone has to do it, teens

can also go out an mow yards if they tried but like i said some will do the ditch

diggin others wont its not like the imagants are takein the educated jobs just the

ones they can to make money that americans are to lazy these days to do. all

though imagrants are taken labor jobs in certain skilled trades that erks me. as

for them corupt cops in mex there gonna do it to the tourists cause what are you

gonna do if you wonder to far from the resorts your gonna get fuct with. mexico

aint that bad just best to go with someone that knows the place i never been to

mex but would like to go to cabo or down in baja on a fishin trip thats bout it,

maybe T/J to smuggle some vicodins back









yea youd think they treat tourist more far down there to try and attract more

money for there country which would help create more jobs and better livein then

they just might stop come over here but till there government does something to

regulate the law enforcement and bust down on crime there tourist income aint

gonna change and i think that revenue could really turn that country around, or

play a big role in helpin it in the right direction


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i say Bomb mexico and take out 90% of the population... then let the USA rule it..
> ...


Sounds like you Guy's Dont Like Mexican's


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Glad you guys can take a hint when given one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> dont get me wrong i have mexican in me and my son and gf are more mexican than me but i hate when people get all VIVA MEXICO and all that sh*t. f*ck that go back!
> 
> and what the hell are all those f*ck la megra stickers about. f*ck border patrol huh. make us just like mexico huh? LOSEERRR!!!!


i was going to answer this but i'll hold back..your just a idiot..









1)No sexist or racist remarks. This is self explanatory. Dont do it.

2)Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner.








enjoy your presents..


----------

